# Please Comment on Salary Package



## Santa (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi All,

Kindly please advise whether the offer (in AED) below is adaquate for a family (2 adults & a 3-year old kid) in Dubai. 

Basic Salary: 260,000
Housing Allowance: 130,000 
Car Allowance: 35,000 
Fuel: 12,000
Utilities Subsidy: 14,000 
Travel Allowances: 70,000 
Furniture Allowance: 37,000 
School Entitilement: 48,000 (per child)
Medical: 14,000 (per dependant)

I'm worry about the housing is not enough to rent a 2-bedroom in city area.

Many Thanks.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The housing allowance is suficient for an apartment, although you may have to top it up depending on where you want to live. Do you have an area in mind? Where would you be working?

Schooling allowance is good.

The overall package is fine, but it kind of depends on the lifestyle you want/are used to.

Does your employer require you to organise medical insurance for your wife and child? The amount per head is pretty good & will buy top notch cover (do speak to me when you want to set this up).


----------



## Santa (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for your prompt reply, Elphaba.

How about a 2-bedroom apartment in Jurimech? better to have a maid room and with 2 bathrooms. How much will it cost?

For the medical, the company claims that I've to pay 10% of the medical charge. Is it normal ?

For the car allowance, is it enough to lease 2 cars ?

Thanks.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't think there are many apartments in Jumeirah. It is all pricey villas!

For AED 130K per annum, you will get a 2 bed, 2 bathroom place, but you are unlikely to get a maid's room as well. Where will you be working? Let's start with that & work backwards. 

AED 1,500 a month will only get you a very basic leased car. You'll need more for a decent one - say closer to 2,000 each.

I don't understand the 10% medical insurance comment. Either they pay for it or they don't surely? From 1st July companies must provide cover for employees by law, but can choose whether to offer cover to families.


----------



## Santa (Mar 19, 2008)

Any good place near Jebel Ali ? 

How about Marina? Is it far away from Jebel Ali? Thanks.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Will you be working in Jebel Ali then?

There is more & more building out in that direction, although to be honest I don't know much about that area as I have no need to go there. The Marina isn't that far and there is acommodation in Jebel Ali village.

Have you looked at any property websites?


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

you will probably end up in an apartment in al barsha which is about a 20 minute drive into Jebel Ali. Loads of two beds but non have maid accomodation. Beware, it is construction HQ and the noise can drive you nuts, I am speaking from experience!


----------



## Santa (Mar 19, 2008)

Geordie & Elphaba, thanks for your advices.

Yes, I'll probably work near Jebel Ali. How is the rent in Jebel Ali village ?

About al barsha, is it very dusty then? How much will it cost for the 2 beds? coz I've no idea about the places - JA village, al barsha, or Marina.

Thanks.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Jebel Ali village is being pulled down and there are no apartments there anyway. A 2 bed in Al Barsha is 130k, you might get a small 2 bed on the Marina for about the same, or a 1 bed in Jumeirah Beach Residence. There are really no apartments around that wont involve construction noise


----------



## Santa (Mar 19, 2008)

What is the size of the 2 beds flat in Al Barsha then ? Can I top up 10-20K to find one with maid room ?

Is Al Barsha a commercial area rather than residential ? thx.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

No Al Barsha is residential, it is the area near Mall of the Emirates. The just don't build them with Maids rooms these days.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

What about a place in the marina or in the Gardens (all appartments)

I live in Jebel Ali Village, and as Geordie said, it is being demolished in August...
All 300 villas are going and over the next 5-6 years they will re develop the site (v. sad...)


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

huge waiting list for the Gardens and the Marina is pricey. where you moving to Gilli?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

we will be heading out of Dubai...maybe Ajman or RAK


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

good for you! wish I was coming with you!


----------

